# les paso un buen tema para probar SubWoofer



## stalker94 (Ene 2, 2011)

hola amigos aqui les dejo un buen temita de electronica con un tremendo

 golpe  para probar SubWoofer

lo encontre por hay en un foro de musicos


yo con este teme hago saltar un parlantito de 8Ω 2w  lo vieran como se mueve la bocina


----------



## phavlo (Ene 2, 2011)

un tema con bueno bajos tambien es I'm Illi (A milli) de Lil wayne


----------



## juanchilp (Ene 2, 2011)

lo andaba buscando , gracias


----------



## phavlo (Ene 2, 2011)

a cual de los dos temas ? 

jaja

a cual de los dos temas ??
jaja 

igualmente por las dudas... 

de nada !


----------



## phavlo (Feb 19, 2011)

Otros temas con buenos bajos son los de bassotronics, si alguien lo quiere que me los pida que tengo los dos cd bajados y los subo 

saludos


----------

